# Software Developer moving to Sendai



## armandy

Hi!

My boyfriend got an offer to work as a pilot in Sendai and we are considering our options. We currently live in the US. I am a .NET software developer with 18 years of experience, and I am in high demand here, but I don't know any Japanese, and from my online search it looks like it's very hard to find an IT job in japan without at least conversational Japanese. Is that true?

Another issue I have is that from what I've heard about the office culture in Japan, I would need to stay in the office long hours (until the boss leaves?) and I am not up for that. I am going to have a baby soon and wouldn't want to work for more than 8 hours a day.

I was thinking maybe trying to find a remote job working from home for an American company, but I am not sure how realistic that is.

I would appreciate your opinions and ideas about my chances of employment in Sendai. I am guessing we would need to get married first in order for me to have a spouse work visa?

Thank you!


----------



## DavidMac

Hello. You may find this site helpful for what jobs are available, and what is in demand:https://www.find-job.net/

I can't speak for all of Japan, but I am interning in Tokyo this summer, and I am going to be working a 40h work week, from 10-7pm monday to friday. I don't know when my boss leaves every day either, I suppose that it could depend on the office. Additionally I will be working with PHP, MySQL, and AWS. 

Also, for conversational Japanese it definitely would help you a lot, but Tech is all about learning anyway so you never know, and I'm pretty sure that most computer/software words in Japanese are almost exactly the same as they are in English.


----------

